# my situation! :p



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

I just wrote a massive story about my substrate choice which really had no point to my question.... 

I recently started my planted "Dirted" tank buuuut my water keeps going suuuuuper greenish yellow!!! did I not cap properly?? or is my substrate gravel maybe too large???









http://imageshack.us/f/594/zix2.jpg/


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I would wait a few days and see what happens. Then post on here what happens. Most likely, the substrate was not completely washed before you added it. Where did you get it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

its activ flora! i got it from my LFS originally i had just the activ flora in my tank which made it awful cloudy! but i took it out and rinsed it and it was all good to go! but now i had the dirt under the gravel! i did another water change and its pretty crystal clear right now but ill give an update in a day or 2!


----------



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok so it's been about 35ish hours and the tank is green green green! But it's not as bad as it was last time.... Should I just do another water change or change my substrate? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I would keep doing water changes for a while, if it isn't any better in a few days, then try a substrate change.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks ill give it a shot!


----------



## Stefler (Jun 12, 2010)

Ok so just finishing this thread off! I'm thinking the substrate was just bad! and just too big!! I ended up going to a local landscaping company and getting "Bedding Sand" took me like 4 hours to rinse but it was totally worth it! im really happy with it!

Here is my tank after about 3 hours with my original subsrate

http://imageshack.us/f/24/t1my.jpg/

Here is my new gravel!!!

http://imageshack.us/f/23/j9cj.jpg/

And here is my tank about 2 days after the new gravel is in there! Crystal clear!!!!

http://imageshack.us/f/837/52od.jpg/


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Ok, that's great.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

